

Next round YC applicant looking for Tech Cofounder - MatthewB

Startup in private beta of hot niche looking for a tech cofounder to come in and lead us on the tech side of things. We currently have a private beta product up and running which is stable and works well. We have an expert UI/UX person revising our designs right now and a pretty big dev revision coming in the next few weeks.<p>Who we are: Three founders with previous successful businesses. We have a hustler, and hacker/hustler and a hacker as founders. Our current tech cofounder cannot take a risk at this point in his life and has decided to take on a smaller role at our startup because we are planning on applying to YC. He will stay on and help but we are looking for a tech cofounder to go "all in" with us. We are self-funded for now.<p>What we are building: We will give private beta invites to anyone who is interested in learning more about joining us but we would rather keep our product private for now...we don't think it's ready to be shown to HN :) What I can say is that it's a web application (HTML4/5 w/ jQuery) with a custom PHP/MySQL backend using PHP5 PDO, Pear and Zend packages, hosted on an AWS EC2 farm (mostly custom configured 64-bit Ubuntu servers) managed via Scalr. I know this description is not informative at all but we can provide more info for people who are interested.<p>Who we are looking for: A tech cofounder looking to help build a startup. This cofounder should be ready to go all in with us on this idea and be willing to come to SF if we get accepted to YC. The perfect candidate will have experience with all of the technologies listed above. We want someone who loves dev and just as importantly loves this industry. Passion + skill is what we are looking for. <p>Please send requests/info to beatjunkie84 @ that google email service.<p>Thanks!<p>TL;DR - Web application startup and next round YC applicant looking for passionate tech cofounder.
======
radagaisus
I'd never understand why people put the TL;DR section at the end.

Good Luck!

~~~
MatthewB
People use it because some people see a large block of text and don't feel
like reading it all (TL;DR = too long didn't read)

~~~
radagaisus
but shouldn't it be BEFORE the long text?

~~~
veyron
it should be after -- there's no hope of reading the text, even if it were
within your patience level, if you put the tl;dr section before the actual
content. or maybe i just prepped myself to just search for tl;dr if i lost
patience.

